# How Much Did Stephen Earn Shoveling Snow??



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2010)

With two giant 15 plus inches snowstorms, how much did our Stephen earn shoveling snow!!

How about it Sterphen??


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 11, 2010)

What 2 storms? :lol:

In RI, we only got 1 storm - on Wednesday 2/10! And that was the 1st time in 2010 that the brown grass got covered! (The last storm was before Christmas.  )


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Feb 11, 2010)

An unreal amount of money! 

I have enough to pay off travel and hotels to and from the 4th Annual Amtrak Unlimited Gathering, with plenty left over! 

As they say in the snow removal business "Let it snow, Let it snow, Let it snow!"


----------



## GG-1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Long Train Runnin said:


> As they say in the snow removal business "Let it snow, Let it snow, Let it snow!"


Aloha

Trading White for green for fun.  I Like it! :lol:


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah, I wish I tapped into this a couple years ago! :lol: oh well. At least this year I don't have to book everything in September :lol:


----------



## jis (Feb 12, 2010)

Long Train Runnin said:


> As they say in the snow removal business "Let it snow, Let it snow, Let it snow!"


White Gold falling from the sky


----------



## rrdude (Feb 12, 2010)

jis said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > As they say in the snow removal business "Let it snow, Let it snow, Let it snow!"
> ...


That's what I used to call it to "White Gold". Stephen, you better be careful, you might get "good at it".

My neighbors now think I am just an idiot, (no comment) As I am out there at the first flake, shoveling not only my sidewalk, but three other's too. Maybe it's genetic, my 84 year old mom spent about 3 hours outside (Ann Arbor, MI) this week, with her SNOWBLOWER, clearing the neighbors!

"Let it snow, Let it snow, Let it snow"


----------



## Rumpled (Feb 12, 2010)

I've got a shovel and I'm ready to earn some money.

Now I just need snow.

It last snowed hear in 1949, I think.

We're due!


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 12, 2010)

Rumpled said:


> I've got a shovel and I'm ready to earn some money.


You could always take the TE to DAL! :lol: I'm sure you'll get some takers there!


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Feb 13, 2010)

if you need someone to hold on to your money i can help


----------



## jis (Feb 13, 2010)

amtrakwolverine said:


> if you need someone to hold on to your money i can help


The Amtrak Wolverine Bank! :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 13, 2010)

jis said:


> amtrakwolverine said:
> 
> 
> > if you need someone to hold on to your money i can help
> ...


Every withdrawal carries a 110% penalty! :lol:


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Feb 13, 2010)

yep every dollar withdrawn will cost you 2 AGR points


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 20, 2010)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Yeah, I wish I tapped into this a couple years ago! :lol: oh well. At least this year I don't have to book everything in September :lol:



*Stephen, get ready, another snowfall is forecasted for Monday evening!!*


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Feb 27, 2010)

:lol: thought I would update everyone on the snow removal of the Jersey Shore. We were hit with a storm with variable totals all over the place. For example my front yard has maybe 5 or 6 inches, while towns 5 miles away have a foot. The wind yesterday was unbelievable and when we finished a job the wind simply blew it back, making it seem like we didn't even start.

I left my home friday at 4 pm, and got home less then a half hour ago :lol:

LET IT SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 27, 2010)

Long Train Runnin said:


> LET IT SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And RI has brown grass showing!  We had some flurries, but mostly rain.


----------



## jis (Feb 27, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > LET IT SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


We got 22" in my neck of the woods in Northern NJ. It is looking beautiful today and all the roads are nice and clear.

Maybe RI is preparing to grow some tropical rain forest next? :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 27, 2010)

jis said:


> Maybe RI is preparing to grow some tropical rain forest next? :lol:


Didn't I hear something about Global *Warming*? :huh:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jis (Feb 27, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe RI is preparing to grow some tropical rain forest next? :lol:
> ...


Global Warming? This would seem to be *RI Warming*, since there is no noticeable warming in NJ :lol:


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Feb 27, 2010)

jis said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Long Train Runnin said:
> ...


Wow another 2 feet thats insane.

I heard this is NJ snowiest month in history. What a year to start doing this crap :lol:


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 28, 2010)

I still have 27 inches of snow in my back yard. I have to shovel an area for our little dog to go wee-wee on the grass.

Let it snow!!


----------

